# ? wireless iphone charge workaround?



## smithmott (Jul 17, 2017)

I'm trying to work around a solution to take advantage of the wireless charging technology without resorting to a different iphone case or changing to Samsung. I have this thought, but don't know if it exists or where to find one if it does.

If there was a battery pack that could recharge wirelessly AND would fit in the recharge slot, I could keep that in the car and use it when needed to recharge phone. Anyone know if there is such a thing?

(Again, the battery block would charge wirelessly in the slot, I could then remove it from slot and use it to charge my phone if needed.)

Thanks!


----------



## danielfox118 (May 5, 2017)

There are dongles that can plug into your charging port and slide under a case up the back of the phone. You should be able to search Amazon for Qi Wireless receiver [insert iPhone model]. Not an Apple user, but a former cell phone salesperson and they generally worked and most decent ones were thin enough to prevent the case from fitting.


----------



## Autoist (Jun 25, 2017)

Have the Galaxy S8 and don't bother to do Qi charging in the car any more. The phone will over heat too easily and you will start getting the charge flower beep cycle. Also the USB-C cable to a decent car USB adapter charges much faster... and I haven't found a compatible quick Qi charger yet. Just takes a sec to plug in the USB-C and dock it to my iOttie Easy One Touch 3 car holder (awesome phone holder).

I don't use Android Auto as it locks out the phone and I use Waze over Google Maps. Can't do that with Android Auto yet. Noye great loss in my book, there is nothing compelling yet. I'll re-evaluate if/when Waze is supported.

-A


----------



## smithmott (Jul 17, 2017)

Thank you Autoist - You confirmed something that I was suspecting - that the wireless charging isn't all it's cracked up to be. I am also a Waze user - as you know, it's what all map apps should have been from the start - and don't use Apple's Car Play for that reason.


----------



## danielfox118 (May 5, 2017)

Autoist said:


> I don't use Android Auto as it locks out the phone and I use Waze over Google Maps. Can't do that with Android Auto yet. Noye great loss in my book, there is nothing compelling yet. I'll re-evaluate if/when Waze is supported.
> 
> -A


Seems like it might be time to re-evaluate. Waze just showed up in my Android Auto, in a very similar method of selection to the music apps. My compliant about it thus far is, unlike Google Maps, I can't figure out how to change it to just alerts, I don't need the turn by turn really.


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

Autoist said:


> Have the Galaxy S8 and don't bother to do Qi charging in the car any more. The phone will over heat too easily and you will start getting the charge flower beep cycle. Also the USB
> 
> You phone should not be overheating in the wireless charged holder unless you are no using the A/c then i can see that happening. Even in the winter it pushed cold air into the slot where the phone is. I also question maybe there is a issue with your phone if its locking up using Android auto as its designed to use that.
> 
> Also like the other guy mention waze is now part of google maps on android auto. You do lose some of the features of waze, but they maybe included back in sometime in the futre.


----------



## Autoist (Jun 25, 2017)

danielfox118 said:


> Seems like it might be time to re-evaluate. Waze just showed up in my Android Auto, in a very similar method of selection to the music apps. My compliant about it thus far is, unlike Google Maps, I can't figure out how to change it to just alerts, I don't need the turn by turn really.


Saw it and tried it out. Still not going to use it for the following reasons:

The required data port connection doesn't charge as quickly as the high power power plug-in USB adapter from Anker that I have. (biggest reason, not AA's fault)
The AA version doesn't seem to let me add stops (or I haven't figured it out yet)

I did find the option to turn off the turn by turn audio. Try tapping on the right of the current direction. I believe that it will give you an audio option where you can change to just an alert.



pontiacgt said:


> You phone should not be overheating in the wireless charged holder unless you are no using the A/c then i can see that happening. Even in the winter it pushed cold air into the slot where the phone is. I also question maybe there is a issue with your phone if its locking up using Android auto as its designed to use that.


The US diesel manual LT trim doesn't come with a Qi charger. The only Qi charger mount that I liked the fit of was not fast charge compatible and was mounted above the air vents on the dash so the cool air can't be directed to them. The USB-C connector will let me do fast charging and my iOttie Easy One Touch 3 let's me position the phone partially in a vent air stream. So I'm sticking with the cable charging.


----------



## danielfox118 (May 5, 2017)

Autoist said:


> I did find the option to turn off the turn by turn audio. Try tapping on the right of the current direction. I believe that it will give you an audio option where you can change to just an alert.


I found it. It is much better this way. I also didn't find any method to add stops along a route, which is a deal-breaker for me as well.


----------

